

Firefox Fork for PowerPC Macs - parenthesis
http://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/

======
shinratdr
It's great. By far the best browser for my Cube. I'm not much of a Firefox fan
so that's saying a lot.

------
asadotzler
It's not really a fork if the Mozilla project is helping to maintain it.

~~~
runn1ng
On their site, they write "TenFourFox is not an official Mozilla product and
is not a Mozilla-maintained build of Firefox."

